# UN-BIASED review of ptren LOG



## spunoutdj (Nov 14, 2012)

I have read a couple logs on this newly available compound, and they make ptren sound like a miracle drug. Some of the effects were noticed within 24 hours? Some sides include energy and euphoria? Not liver toxic? Sounds too good to be true, but it definitely sparked my interest. This is an unbiased log. I will not update this log everyday, as I plan on running the ptren for 8 weeks. Since I havent been able to find a log from someone who isnt AT ALL connected to the sponsor or given a free sample, I ordered 2g and will do it myself. The goal of this cycle is to gain some muscle mass as well as hopefully recomp with ptren's ability to burn fat.

STATS:
27 years old
198 lbs (at start of cycle)
6'0"
13%bf

AAS EXPERIENCE:
Superdrol (oral)
M1T (oral)
Tbol (oral)
Prop (IM) 
I've run some of these compounds several times. 

This cycle will be 8 weeks of Ptren and test prop. Since I have done test alone before, I'll be able to see the differences / benefits of adding ptren. Ptren will be dosed at 2mg 3x daily, for a total of 6mg a day. Also running some Aromasin at 12.5mg EOD and some hcg at 500iu a week.


LOG:
Ptren was ordered from a popular sponsor, and all the 2g was made into a 500mL oral solution with grain alcohol and glycerine (thanks to OverB for recipe). Ive heard that eating the raw powder tastes like chili powder, but this oral solution isnt much better. Its spicy, but tolerable. I have been running them for 5 days now and have already seen my strength go up, as well as my stamina in the gym. Doubt it can be attributed to the test so early in the cycle. Routine as of now is:

MON: Chest , Bi's
TUES: Legs
WED: cardio (bike or eliptical)
THURS: Shoulders, Tri's
FRI: Back, Abs
Weekends: Rest

As of day 5, I have not noticed any of the increased energy or euphoria some people have described, although I am not lethargic or anything either. Maybe its too soon to judge? Stay Tuned. Pics on the way.


----------



## AugustWest (Nov 14, 2012)

Subbed, in 4 the ride. Unbiased is the only way to go.


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Nov 14, 2012)

just running ptren by it self? not going to stack it?


----------



## spunoutdj (Nov 14, 2012)

6mg ptren /day, and 500mg /week of prop


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 14, 2012)

according to a thread in the ASF, ptren is actually altrenogest


----------



## colochine (Nov 14, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> according to a thread in the ASF, ptren is actually altrenogest



Sounds interesting


----------



## Tris10 (Nov 14, 2012)

Pointless thread.. SD already said it! Oh and I wouldn't buy it coming from a new member with 15 posts anyway. Just sayin.


----------



## colochine (Nov 14, 2012)

Tris10 said:


> Pointless thread.. SD already said it! Oh and I wouldn't buy it coming from a new member with 15 posts anyway. Just sayin.



So ptren is g2g?


----------



## cottonmouth (Nov 14, 2012)

I ran test p at 700mg/wk, mast p 700mg/wk and ptren for 50 days started at 4mg/day working up to 12mg/day and 16 and 20. I noticed no euphoria or energy. tried different dosing, splitting the dose am and pm, and preworkout. Might have helped a little preworkout could have just been the placebo effect though..

But my friend took it at 4 then 6mg/day and put on a solid 7-8 in a month as a stand alone. I brewed it myself so no chance my friend just short changed me. 

I have a lot more but i don't think i will ever use it again., For me 40mg/day of tbol would of blown whatever results i may have gotten from ptren out of the water. I was very disappointed.


----------



## spunoutdj (Nov 15, 2012)

altrenogest? Interesting theory...   @cottonmouth: im glad more people are posting REALIST results. It seems like all the threads ive read are of people claiming this compound does everything short of wiping your ass for you...

I will say this.. My strength is way up. I killed shoulders and tri's today, upping either the weight or reps on every lift. I also must be taking less time between sets bc im finishing quicker than usual. Also, starting to feel the test. I thought i was gonna turn my girl inside out lastnight. My weight has been pretty stable at 199, and my appetite it up. Sweating more, even at work (office job). Excited about deadlifts tomorrow. That should be a real test since ive been at a plateau for a couple of weeks. Stay tuned.


----------



## AugustWest (Nov 15, 2012)

Tris10 said:


> Pointless thread.. SD already said it! Oh and I wouldn't buy it coming from a new member with 15 posts anyway. Just sayin.




LOL, reading comprehension much? negged for being an idiot

dude isnt selling it, just reviewing. people these days


----------



## spunoutdj (Nov 16, 2012)

@Tris:  Pointless thread? This is a compound with very limited information available. Shouldn't any further testing be encouraged? At the very least, give people considering taking ptren an idea of what to expect? 

Anyways, I weighed in at 200 lbs this morning, and despite getting very little sleep had a decent workout! Didn't add any weight to my lifts, but got an extra rep or two here and there. I have been sleeping like shit for the last few days actually. Could be many other factors causing it though, not necessarily ptren. I've been getting harder and harder everyday, and I feel like I just finished lifting throughout the entire day. Also, I havent been sore, which is not common for me. Even If I eat a shit load of food I am usually sore from the previous days routine. Although we'll see how legs goes on tues, maybe I'm speaking too soon.


----------



## spunoutdj (Nov 16, 2012)

Post from AS2 himself on another board after people questioning the validity of the claims made about ptren.. I'm glad to see him addressing these questions. Thought some of you would be interested... 


_"Someone just pmed me to take a look at this thread, so here I am.

I actually love this thread. Cynicism about new compounds is very understandable. I look at everything in the aas world with a critical mindset. So I understand. 

I have to admit I don't get how that one doc has much relevance though. Baby pigs? Are their endocrine systems even capable of responding to anabolic stimulous at three months old? I just barely skimmed it though - because I already know the truth - so I am sure some one will let me know if I am missing something.

Let me start by throwing this out there. From my limited experience, I think ptren is perhaps the most exiting and best aas I have ever found. It has the strangest set of effects and sides (or lack thereof) of any aas I am aware of. Also the best ratio of desirable to undesirable effects of any aas, with the possible exception of primo and Var if you want to stress the no side effects thing. But those two are much weaker and more limited compounds. I want to prove this, or at least show that this stuff is highly effective, and think I can.

Now let me change gear here real quick. If you think about it, I have no reason to lie. If I never sold this stuff, people would just buy the other aas from me. Anyone who deals with me knows I bend over backwards and work my ass off to establish trust. Why lie and look like a fool or knave? Makes no sense.

As a matter of fact, ptren is the least profitable aas I sell. Why? It is waaaaay too cheap for how far it goes. 85 dollars gives roughly a two year supply - many times that of the other things I sell. That sucks for me from a repeat business standpoint. So, from a financial standpoint I don't mind if no one believes me. Their loss, not mine. (I sell it because people are always gonna want variety and will always buy other stuff, but I still sell it too cheap and know that.)

But I am going to defend OB's log (not that anyone questions it directly, it's just that his log very clearly disagrees with the trend of this thread ? and he is in the right.) And also just get the truth in general out there.

In the long run, I don't need to though. Everything I intend to prove here is going to be common knowledge in time. It's just a matter of time before Geneza will have pills out of this stuff - mark my words. And when something like that happens word will get around fast and ptren will become a favorite. Honestly, that is the way I would like to sell it ? in pill form. I won't even carry methyl-tren, even tough I can, because it's too hard to dose and so too dangerous as a powder for most to deal with. This stuff has low toxicity and is still dosed in milligrams rather than micrograms so I can. BTW, don't ask me about methyl-tren I won't sell it in powder form. I've turned down sales before and will again. If I sold it in powder form, it wouldn't be long before people started showing up in the hospital and give aas a bad name.

I have some things to consider before I move forward, but I have an idea of how to prove the truth about this stuff. It should be interesting for all of us, but I will need some of you guys help.

By the way, I am a researcher and writer. I have written books on aas related subjects and so I'm not really speaking to you guys so much as a merchant, but as a person with a strong opinion on this subject. Not trying to say anyone should listen to me for that reason. Just trying to say that I get in to these sorts of things and am very interested it for it's own sake."_


----------



## spunoutdj (Nov 23, 2012)

Weighed in today at 203 lbs. I also added some peptides into this cycle to stimulate my appetite a little more (Ptren is said to stimulate appetite, I haven't noticed any real difference). I'm still not noticing any of the "energy" some people say ptren offers, although i have noticed some unusual pumps I'm not used to. After squats, I had some intense leg pumps that were almost uncomfortable. It almost felt like a charlie horse, so I assumed that's what it was and ignored it. A few days later, I had a similar feeling after deadlifts. I had crazy back pumps! Maybe the Ptren? My lifts have been steadily going up, and I'm continuing to add reps as well. It's been only 2 weeks, and I am seeing great results. I am convinced ptren is bringing more to the table besides the lifts/pumps in the gym, I just can't put my finger on it! I don't like people saying this compound is bogus, but I agree it is over-sold as something it simply isn't. It is more icing on the cake IMO. I wouldn't expect much from a cycle of ptren alone because of how mild it is. I would love to raise the ptren dose, but I have been warned about the gyno sides at the 10mg /day dosage. I can't quite put my finger on what the exact effects are of ptren... and not the 500mg of test... Cant wait to do more research!


----------



## overburdened (Nov 23, 2012)

Keep us posted bro.. I'm finding your log very informative


----------



## jamesm11 (Nov 23, 2012)

It has been tested already,  it's altrenogest.  It isn't a theory,  it has been tested and thoroughly discussed here.  It exhibits no anabolism and is extremely suppressive.


http://www.totalflexblog.com/articles/altrenogest/


----------



## overburdened (Nov 23, 2012)

jamesm11 said:


> It has been tested already,  it's altrenogest.  It isn't a theory,  it has been tested and thoroughly discussed here.  It exhibits no anabolism and is extremely suppressive.
> 
> 
> Altrenogest - Total Flex Blog



Oh yeah?  name the people(not animals) that tested it(in vivo.. this means in your body, not in the lab.. for those that don't understand medical jargon) theirselves, and can show that it had NO anabolic or androgenic effects...  I know SEVERAL people that have used it, have had labs drawn, have pictures to prove the results, etc, etc... and from all these people's results, it shows that you have NO IDEA what you are talking about!..  BUT, look at the bright side, you are a mindless sheep, just like most humans(there are some that CAN think for theirselves... but the majority is sheep(kinda like you))

I do applaud your effort at sheepishness.. it shows you will fit in with most of society these days(because God forbid, someone have a thought of their own..).  I'm sure this works well for you in everyday life(so more power to you)...

Me... I'll look at the TRUE REAL LIFE results to make my mind up(though I have THOROUGHLY investigated this compound.. prior to running it(which is a lot more than I'm sure you've done.. with ANYTHING YOU'VE EVER RUN) as far as ptren is concerned...  and I will have the better physique(while you look like you have never worked out(let alone taken steroids... even though you have taken more aas, that you have NO idea what they are, or will do to you...than most MR OLYMPIAS...))..  Post up pics.. of your PHENOMENAL PHYSIQUE that shows you know ANYTHING AT ALL!!!  I'll post up mine.. we'll see who REALLY knows how to build muscle, and a good physique...  I can promise you that I look a million times better than you!!!  

BTW.. how much do you weigh? BF%, age? height?  etc...  Post up the truth, with pics to back it up!  You look like shit bro!  cause you DON'T know what you are doing, what you are talking about, or anything else...  BUT.. you can spit garbage shit you found on the internet.. must mean you are smart, and know what the hell you are talking about!


----------



## jamesm11 (Nov 24, 2012)

overburdened said:


> Oh yeah?  name the people(not animals) that tested it(in vivo.. this means in your body, not in the lab.. for those that don't understand medical jargon) theirselves, and can show that it had NO anabolic or androgenic effects...  I know SEVERAL people that have used it, have had labs drawn, have pictures to prove the results, etc, etc... and from all these people's results, it shows that you have NO IDEA what you are talking about!..  BUT, look at the bright side, you are a mindless sheep, just like most humans(there are some that CAN think for theirselves... but the majority is sheep(kinda like you))
> 
> I do applaud your effort at sheepishness.. it shows you will fit in with most of society these days(because God forbid, someone have a thought of their own..).  I'm sure this works well for you in everyday life(so more power to you)...
> 
> ...



When people are this defensive it typically means they're hiding stuff.  You could be mature and professional, but instead you go off like an idiot because you're upset that the product has been shown to be a completely bunk powder. 

This is why I don't use this forum as much, morons like you with no intelligence.  Instead you attack me, make assumptions about my life, my physique, my job, and just spew insults. People who do that are unable to reason or argue.  

FACTS: This powder was tested, it proved to be altrenogest.  Altrenogest likely has no effect on humans other than extreme suppression.  

If we ignored animals then why would drugs that affects horses and cows yield similar results in humans?  Exactly.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 24, 2012)

overburdened said:


> Oh yeah?  name the people(not animals) that tested it(in vivo.. this means in your body, not in the lab.. for those that don't understand medical jargon) theirselves, and can show that it had NO anabolic or androgenic effects...  I know SEVERAL people that have used it, have had labs drawn, have pictures to prove the results, etc, etc... and from all these people's results, it shows that you have NO IDEA what you are talking about!..  BUT, look at the bright side, you are a mindless sheep, just like most humans(there are some that CAN think for theirselves... but the majority is sheep(kinda like you))
> 
> I do applaud your effort at sheepishness.. it shows you will fit in with most of society these days(because God forbid, someone have a thought of their own..).  I'm sure this works well for you in everyday life(so more power to you)...
> 
> ...



wow


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 24, 2012)

overburdened said:


> Oh yeah?  name the people(not animals) that tested it(in vivo.. this means in your body, not in the lab.. for those that don't understand medical jargon) theirselves, and can show that it had NO anabolic or androgenic effects...  I know SEVERAL people that have used it, have had labs drawn, have pictures to prove the results, etc, etc... and from all these people's results, it shows that you have NO IDEA what you are talking about!..  BUT, look at the bright side, you are a mindless sheep, just like most humans(there are some that CAN think for theirselves... but the majority is sheep(kinda like you))
> 
> I do applaud your effort at sheepishness.. it shows you will fit in with most of society these days(because God forbid, someone have a thought of their own..).  I'm sure this works well for you in everyday life(so more power to you)...
> 
> ...




i hate it when people say this


----------



## overburdened (Nov 24, 2012)

jamesm11 said:


> When people are this defensive it typically means they're hiding stuff.  You could be mature and professional, but instead you go off like an idiot because you're upset that the product has been shown to be a completely bunk powder.
> 
> This is why I don't use this forum as much, morons like you with no intelligence.  Instead you attack me, make assumptions about my life, my physique, my job, and just spew insults. People who do that are unable to reason or argue.
> 
> ...



Theres no 'defensive' in this statement I made!  It is simply the truth, and you can't handle the truth.. There are plenty of logs of people completely unaffiliated with the sponsor selling this product(this one included) that shows that you are a complete idiot!..  Read this guys log.. he has stated many things he has noticed from it(and some he hasn't noticed, that others said they have)... Go read all the other logs people have done, using ptren(They are on several boards).. then tell me, after PM'ing those people, and asking them if what they said was the truth, or they are just saying it to say it... That it doesn't work....

You read some article on baby pigs and think it applies to humans?!?!?  You need to learn to think for yourself!   Or continue being a sheep.. one or the other.. but don't come in and tell this guy that is running a log that he is full of shit cause you read something from an animal study, that had nothing to do with bodybuilding...


----------



## supaman23 (Nov 24, 2012)

Even if it has some anabolic properties and positive effects, it clearly doesn't live up to the claims advertised. Plenty of better products out there that can outdo the Ptren.


----------



## overburdened (Nov 25, 2012)

5lbs in 9 days.. sounds like it is decent to me...

Oh, and I doubt he is holding water(I don't know how he feels about posting pics, but I'm sure if he does, you will see what I already know(from running it myself)), so that is no small feat!....

Supaman..'plenty of better products.. name em.. lets compare sides to benefits.. per dollar/dose...."  go ahead... I'll let you start...


----------



## AugustWest (Nov 25, 2012)

regardless of what you think of ptren, how about a massive LOL at calling overb an unintelligent moron.


----------



## jamesm11 (Nov 25, 2012)

AugustWest said:


> regardless of what you think of ptren, how about a massive LOL at calling overb an unintelligent moron.



Knowledge and intelligence are two separate things.  When you immediately verbally bash someone you illustrate a lack of intelligence to reason.   So yes.  He may have knowledge on things but that doesn't equate intelligence.

And to think the body can add 5lbs of muscle in 9 days is absurd.


----------



## supaman23 (Nov 25, 2012)

overburdened said:


> 5lbs in 9 days.. sounds like it is decent to me...
> 
> Oh, and I doubt he is holding water(I don't know how he feels about posting pics, but I'm sure if he does, you will see what I already know(from running it myself)), so that is no small feat!....
> 
> Supaman..'plenty of better products.. name em.. lets compare sides to benefits.. per dollar/dose...."  go ahead... I'll let you start...



I won't get into this because I haven't run it myself. I was just going on from the few reviews I saw, and most were not very positive. Maybe it's a decent compound, I wouldn't know, but what I know is people will always be dissappointed from a compound that is pimped out to be the next best thing, so even if it is decent , people will still be dissappointed.

What I did try was MDHT though. I was told that it's an amazing product, similar to proviron in positive effects, no sides, but also builds muscle. It gave me lethargy and made me sleep 9+ hours and still be tired all day. I didn't notice much positive effects from it either but I just ran it for a couple of weeks then stopped because of the negative sides.

So I'll stick to my low dose test/primo/tren ace for now. Other compounds that I wanna try in the future and are proven to be effective (probably way better than pTren) are M1T, Superdrol, methylTrienolone. But then again they are a rare find and not sure if they would be as good as the originals.


----------



## Goldenera (Nov 25, 2012)

I used ptren. I got great energy and euphoria right when I would dose it. I ran it in conjunction with several aas (test,masteron, anavar,proviron ) so it's hard to ascertain what was caused via the ptren other then euphoria and insane night sweats and insomnia for me lol. 

I will be running it totally solo in a month or so(ptren). I'll post a link of my thread when I do.


----------



## spunoutdj (Nov 26, 2012)

205 lbs this morning. I had a few (much needed) days off of work for the holiday and got some rest, so I woke up today ready for business. Put some Slayer  on the ipod, and its time to tear shit up. Killed my flat bench and decline, getting some extra reps on both. I also finished a little early again today, so I kept doing additional concentration curls until I had to hit the showers and head to work. By the time I finished my WO, I felt rock solid again, as if i never missed a day (even though sat/sun were rest days). Before I hit the scale, I was a little nervous I had lost weight because even though I ate a shit load of food for thanksgiving, my calorie intake has been relatively low since. To my surprise, I had hit 205lbs. As far as crediting the ptren for my progress, the jury is still out. I will comment on how if ptren is infact altrenogest, and altrenogest is known for extreme supression, i haven't noticed anything. I think taking test with it will counter any supression ptren could potentially have. 500mg/week and I'm doing some serious damage to my girl. Also people have been asking for pics, so im gonna upload one now.


----------



## spunoutdj (Nov 26, 2012)

[/IMG]


----------



## Goldenera (Nov 26, 2012)

Nice log bro. Keep up the good work. Curious what u think of the ptren when the log is all said and done. I'm on the fence if I would run it solo or with a trt dose of test(for testing ptren only.  I would run a normal cycle of test . I've heard it elevates test levels but I'd like to see more blood work to see how suppressive it is.  

I also found I  had a strong alpha libido with test and ptren. Def libido synergy for me.


----------



## spunoutdj (Nov 26, 2012)

@Goldenera I completely agree. I would love to see someone run ptren alone, or will very little test to see results maybe more specific to ptren. I also have had a killer libido on this cycle. Im sure my natty test is down, if not shutdown, but i haven't had any libido issues at all.


----------



## supaman23 (Nov 26, 2012)

Nice. The size is there. A bit more hardening and you will look great.


----------



## supaman23 (Nov 26, 2012)

And thanks for the log, nicely done.


----------



## Goldenera (Nov 27, 2012)

spunoutdj said:


> @Goldenera I completely agree. I would love to see someone run ptren alone, or will very little test to see results maybe more specific to ptren. I also have had a killer libido on this cycle. Im sure my natty test is down, if not shutdown, but i haven't had any libido issues at all.



I will be doing it solo for 4 weeks. I know its not long but I will jump from that into 16 week cycle so will be 20 weeks total. 

I'll see how I feel on ptren alone if I feel like shit I'll use 250mg a week of test.


----------



## spunoutdj (Dec 3, 2012)

Weighed in this morning (monday) at 207, despite having missed the gym since wednesday night. I jammed my thumb during a heated pick up game of basketball after lifting. My thumb was swollen pretty bad, and hurt like a bitch to hold a dumbbell. Anyways, after icing the shit out of it and soaking it in epsom salt the swelling was down enough to get my gloves on and hit the gym. My reps were exactly the same, so i'm happy i didn't lose any ground. During my last cycle I had a shoulder (rotator cuff) injury, so maybe I tend to overtrain? Either way, I am still packing on the lbs, and have a lot of time left on cycle. Adding some peptides into my regimen has really stepped up my appetite as I expected, and also helped me get better sleep. I'm hoping that I can meet / exceed my goal of 210 lbs. So far, so good. So far, besides the obvious gains in the gym and on the scale, Ptren has had little effect on me. No negative sides to speak of, and still no euphoria or energy some have felt. I feel absolutely normal, which i don't mind (I hate feeling lethargic). I will have some new pics hopefully later this week, as well as a before cycle pic for comparison.


----------



## spunoutdj (Dec 11, 2012)

Haven't posted since last week, so here's an update. Weight is still steadily increasing (209.2 lbs this morning), and my strength is still up although I think it has plateaued. I have still been getting solid pumps in the gym, but my lifts aren't skyrocketing like they were in the beginning of my cycle. I came down with I minor cold and haven't had much much of an appetite the last 2 days, and it still hasn't seemed to slow me down in the gym or on the scale. I plan on running the ptren for one more week, and then just riding out the remainder of my cycle with what test i have left. So far, I'm very happy with my results. I've put on over 10lbs of LBM, with less bloat and water retention then I've experienced with test before. I can't wait to shed this water and harden up! The dosing of ptren 3x daily has become a real chore though (compared to prop). After I ride out this week, I will post a final round of pics and also give you my pros/cons of adding ptren into my cycle.


----------



## longworthb (Dec 11, 2012)

Might have to run this with my next cycle. I'm always interested in new compounds. Solid log bro


----------



## Standard Donkey (Dec 11, 2012)

spunoutdj said:


> Haven't posted since last week, so here's an update. Weight is still steadily increasing (209.2 lbs this morning), and my strength is still up although I think it has plateaued. I have still been getting solid pumps in the gym, but my lifts aren't skyrocketing like they were in the beginning of my cycle. I came down with I minor cold and haven't had much much of an appetite the last 2 days, and it still hasn't seemed to slow me down in the gym or on the scale. I plan on running the ptren for one more week, and then just riding out the remainder of my cycle with what test i have left. So far, I'm very happy with my results. *I've put on over 10lbs of LBM*, with less bloat and water retention then I've experienced with test before. I can't wait to shed this water and harden up! The dosing of ptren 3x daily has become a real chore though (compared to prop). After I ride out this week, I will post a final round of pics and also give you my pros/cons of adding ptren into my cycle.




lol..


and lol@ unbiased log of a compound while running another compound..


----------



## longworthb (Dec 11, 2012)

jamesm11 said:


> Knowledge and intelligence are two separate things.  When you immediately verbally bash someone you illustrate a lack of intelligence to reason.   So yes.  He may have knowledge on things but that doesn't equate intelligence.
> 
> And to think the body can add 5lbs of muscle in 9 days is absurd.


Lmao u must not know ob very well. He will walk circles around you when it comes to aas. If he ran it and said it was good then I believe him


----------



## spunoutdj (Dec 11, 2012)

@SD i'd be curious to see someone run ptren alone simply bc its a newly available compound... But it'd be like running var alone as far as results IMO... nothing to write home about.


----------



## colochine (Dec 11, 2012)

spunoutdj said:


> @SD i'd be curious to see someone run ptren alone simply bc its a newly available compound... But it'd be like running var alone as far as results IMO... nothing to write home about.



It's not newly available. There are solo log in the works elsewhere.


----------



## overburdened (Dec 11, 2012)

spunoutdj said:


> Weighed in today at 203 lbs. I also added some peptides into this cycle to stimulate my appetite a little more (Ptren is said to stimulate appetite, I haven't noticed any real difference). I'm still not noticing any of the "energy" some people say ptren offers, although i have noticed some unusual pumps I'm not used to. After squats, I had some intense leg pumps that were almost uncomfortable. It almost felt like a charlie horse, so I assumed that's what it was and ignored it. A few days later, I had a similar feeling after deadlifts. I had crazy back pumps! Maybe the Ptren? My lifts have been steadily going up, and I'm continuing to add reps as well. It's been only 2 weeks, and I am seeing great results. I am convinced ptren is bringing more to the table besides the lifts/pumps in the gym, I just can't put my finger on it! I don't like people saying this compound is bogus, but I agree it is over-sold as something it simply isn't. It is more icing on the cake IMO. I wouldn't expect much from a cycle of ptren alone because of how mild it is. I would love to raise the ptren dose, but I have been warned about the gyno sides at the 10mg /day dosage. I can't quite put my finger on what the exact effects are of ptren... and not the 500mg of test... Cant wait to do more research!



It's not 'gyno' related(the reason that doses upwards of 10 mg have been  advised against...), it is due to the fact that, I'm not entirely sure why this is the case yet but there's a LOT of logs going up now(elsewhere), and maybe I can figure out a theory from those, and my experiences(as well as others that have run it)....  The compound is actually more effective in the 6-8mg ed range, than higher(from my experience....), You CAN try it at 10 if you want, I would like to see if it does the same to you(esp since you haven't noticed a lot of hunger from the lower dose... maybe a little more ptren will help you with appetite, and some of the other things you haven't noticed to quite the degree some have....).. I KNOW it isn't liver toxic at 12mg ed(had bloods done)... so shoot for ten if you want.. I'd like to see if it negates some of the 'positives' of it for you, or if I am the only one that noticed that...


----------



## overburdened (Dec 11, 2012)

jamesm11 said:


> Knowledge and intelligence are two separate things.  When you immediately verbally bash someone you illustrate a lack of intelligence to reason.   So yes.  He may have knowledge on things but that doesn't equate intelligence.
> 
> And to think the body can add 5lbs of muscle in 9 days is absurd.


your muscles can 'glycogen load' 5lbs of muscle in 9 days!  this is a side effect of highly androgenic substances(fast glycogen loading).... He said he is getting harder every day.. so, It would stand to reason that the 5lbs wasn't fat!  It would also stand to reason that it is a very good chance it is glycogen loading(which is part of the anabolic process...

Of course, I'm sure you knew that, since you seem to know everything...LOL


----------



## overburdened (Dec 11, 2012)

spunoutdj said:


> @SD i'd be curious to see someone run ptren alone simply bc its a newly available compound... But it'd be like running var alone as far as results IMO... nothing to write home about.


There are six people running it solo... on another board, all logging... and, they are all seeing results already!(less than a week in....)... So, anyone that still wants to say it's bullshit, after this SOLID log, as well as those...  Well.... I guess you must know EVERYTHING  already then, and are too ignorant to learn anything new!

There's plenty of people inserting their foot in their mouth already(after insisting ptren was BS, and my log was BS.. etc, etc...)  And I would venture to guess that half the people that had a part in bashing it to begin with have tried it at this point(or are planning on it soon) now that they have seen the NUMEROUS logs, showing that it is effective....   They may or may not retract the ignorant statements they made to begin with(It takes a MAN to admit when he's wrong... and there seems to be fewer of those around these days)... 

OP, nice log!  I'll be checking back to see your final 'take' on it... Glad to see you hit your goal weight!


----------



## longworthb (Dec 11, 2012)

Ob in your experience how long could you run this safely at a moderate dose of say 6mg


----------



## jamesm11 (Dec 12, 2012)

overburdened said:


> your muscles can 'glycogen load' 5lbs of muscle in 9 days!  this is a side effect of highly androgenic substances(fast glycogen loading).... He said he is getting harder every day.. so, It would stand to reason that the 5lbs wasn't fat!  It would also stand to reason that it is a very good chance it is glycogen loading(which is part of the anabolic process...
> 
> Of course, I'm sure you knew that, since you seem to know everything...LOL



That's not new mass,  that's glycogen saturation which goes away after the cycle.  I know how it works moron.

There's plenty of good reason to assume this will not work. Almost every log is run with other anabolics so it creates indivisible results.  

When PA and HenryV call bullshit and use studies and science it's much more believable.  As opposed to a rep


----------



## overburdened (Dec 13, 2012)

jamesm11 said:


> That's not new mass,  that's glycogen saturation which goes away after the cycle.  I know how it works moron.
> 
> There's plenty of good reason to assume this will not work. Almost every log is run with other anabolics so it creates indivisible results.
> 
> When PA and HenryV call bullshit and use studies and science it's much more believable.  As opposed to a rep



There are no studies on HUMANS!!! So you can believe what you want, and stay small all your life....  or use toxic aas to accomplish the same thing, and go into hepatic failure by the time you are 40... You are such an ignorant little sheep to just believe whatever you read cause someone that 'supposedly' knows something, yet they have never ACTUALLY studied that particular compound,, says its bs...   

SO DON'T EVER TAKE IT!!!  NOBODY CARES IF YOU DO OR NOT!


----------



## overburdened (Dec 13, 2012)

longworthb said:


> Ob in your experience how long could you run this safely at a moderate dose of say 6mg


I would say 10+ weeks....  I've seen someone run it even longer without issue...  There isn't too much need to run it much longer than that, I wouldn't think.  

What are you thinking of using it for?  Bulk, cut, recomp?


----------



## longworthb (Dec 13, 2012)

More then likely recomp.


----------



## overburdened (Dec 14, 2012)

longworthb said:


> More then likely recomp.



get bloods done 4-5 weeks in, just for your own reassurance... you should be just fine at 10 weeks...


----------



## spunoutdj (Dec 14, 2012)

209.8 lbs this morning... FUCK! ... I wanted to see 210 on the scale really bad! I feel like this cycle has given me exactly what I was looking for, and I've met my goals. I am getting some blue tops any day now as well as some more peps to run during pct. (another log, maybe?) I cant wait to shed some of this bloat and cut up over the next few weeks. I believe that anyone looking to add a mild oral to there cycle, ptren is definitely a viable option. I have read tons of posts about ptren. Some people think its total bullshit and not worth a penny, and others swear by it. Having tried it myself now, I can say there IS SOMETHING HERE. As I said earlier, I wouldn't run it alone... I don't think it would produce the kind of results I personally would be looking for in a bulk cycle. Then again, someone may find they have good results with it.. 

Some noteworthy results I can defintely attribute to ptren:
- Killer pumps in the gym. I loved taking it PWO and was getting similar results to NO Xplode.
- Didn't feel lethargic at all while on cycle, even though test usually does make me lethargic.
- Quicker recovery

As far as how anabolic it is, and how much of my mass can be attributed to the addition of ptren, I cant say for sure. I believe the test is responsible for the majority of the lbs i packed on. I am not going to claim ptren made me gain 12 lbs of muscle.. There are many other orals (some even more powerful) I could have added to this cycle instead of ptren and had similar success. Having said that, if someone was trying to avoid taking C17-alpha alkylated compounds, this is a great option! 
________________

In conclusion, ptren is a very mild oral that should be used as icing on the cake of an already solid cycle (IMO). For the price, you can't go wrong. BUT, don't let a sponsor "sell you the stars" on this compound. IMO, it is less potent than advertised (at the 6mg/daily dosage). There are many other compounds out there which, although liver toxic, can produce better results for bulking, which was my goal. Dosing 3x daily is a pain in the ass if you have a full time job, which should be taken into consideration. I would recommend this compound to someone during a recomp or cut cycle because of the "energy" it produces. I wouldn't recommend ptren to someone who is bulking (there's other drugs more effective IMO). I hope people who might be considering this compound found this helpful, and can PM with any other specific questions. 
-DJ


----------



## Standard Donkey (Dec 14, 2012)

run it by itself or else your log is pure bullshit


----------



## spunoutdj (Dec 14, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> run it by itself or else your log is pure bullshit



Read my entire post or your comment is pure bullshit..


----------



## AugustWest (Dec 14, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> run it by itself or else your log is pure bullshit




he never once hid the fact he was using testosterone with it. He was just reviewing another product he was stacking with it.

take the pins out ur ass or move on. no one invited you. so ur salty attitude just gets in the way of people who are actually interested.

your handle is starting to make sense......as in its standard for you to act like a donkey ::cough cough:: ass


----------



## Standard Donkey (Dec 14, 2012)

AugustWest said:


> he never once hid the fact he was using testosterone with it. He was just reviewing another product he was stacking with it.
> 
> take the pins out ur ass or move on. no one invited you. so ur salty attitude just gets in the way of people who are actually interested.
> 
> your handle is starting to make sense......as in its standard for you to act like a donkey ::cough cough:: ass





blow me dickhead, i ran the ptren myself. have you?


i actually know what im talking about


----------



## Standard Donkey (Dec 14, 2012)

according to the OPs routine... he didnt even train his back.


and whoever is in that picture doesnt look like he lifts at all, much less does steroids


----------



## spunoutdj (Dec 14, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> according to the OPs routine... he didnt even train his back.
> 
> 
> and whoever is in that picture doesnt look like he lifts at all, much less does steroids



read bro, then troll.

MON: Chest , Bi's
TUES: Legs
WED: cardio (bike or eliptical)
THURS: Shoulders, Tri's
*FRI: Back, Abs*
Weekends: Rest


----------



## the_riddler (Dec 14, 2012)

Hey Supaman.... you want to try methyltren? I have a satchet of 250mcg tabs.... for you I would recommend 3-4mgs a day... that should keep you off the forum for a couple months why you recover from your liver transplant. BTW, I haven't been on this forum very long but I know my stuff and it's pretty obvious that overburdened knows his stuff too. I wouldn't go around making "friends" by calling forum vets idiots broham.


----------

